# Need help with my Hoofs



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

This looks doable and fairly cheap:

YouTube - Making costume hooves, fit for a faun


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Urshag said:


> This looks doable and fairly cheap:


Thanks, can't look at it from here (work) I'll take a look when I get home.


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

churchofsubgenius said:


> This year I am going to be Pan (half man/ half goat) I have most of the costume down but I don't know what to do about hoof feet. I have seen some examples online using high heels but that just ins't going to work on my gianormous size 13 feet...plus ...heels? comon..
> 
> what can I do to disguise my big shoes as big hoofs?


I'd say take matching fur down the back to the bottom of the heel, and then drape over most of the front of the shoe. Paint a shadow on each shoe that gives the illusion of the cleft in a hoof. Cheap, functional, comfortable.

Or maybe just buy these for $30. (The same site has them in gray for Satyr.)


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Well to hold you over till then here is the description of the video:

_This is my third attempt in making a set of hooves. They made from my favorite pair of comfortable wedge sandals, and are very durable.

materials used:
wire screening(used for screening windows)
clay to temperarily hold wire in place
paper mache' with wallpaper paste
car bondo
filler primer
acrylic paint
krylon satin finish clearcoat
fur_

And a picture of the video at the start and the end.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*wow good stuff already...*

along the lines of what valkryie posted i offer these - Adult Hairy Beast Legs - Animal Costume Accessories - 151015BSC

if you are more of a build it yourselfer; there are these
Hooves: Armature front. by ~judifur on deviantART
Hooves: Armature back by ~judifur on deviantART
the next ones you have to click the picture to move ahead....
EeonAllT1
HoofTut1

if you are going for true goat style you'll want a split hoof.

good luck  this sounds like an awesome costume idea!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your contributions, I don't think I have the balls out approach most of these makers have. The giant clogs are a great idea but getting some in a mens size 13 would mean I would have to buy them from a female Russian wrestler.
I am thinking I am going to try to form them from that thin black craft foam stuff.....even at 11 x 17 I might need 2 for each foot but it might pull off the illusion well enough.

Here is my poor Paint illustration.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Is there any sort of drag queen or transgender population in Michigan? If so, there will be high heel shoes in your size! This site is kinda pricey, but I bet you could find a place that sells for less. All Heels For Men: Shoes
Trick is learning to walk in those f*ckers!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

dustin2dust said:


> Is there any sort of drag queen or transgender population in Michigan? If so, there will be high heel shoes in your size! This site is kinda pricey, but I bet you could find a place that sells for less. All Heels For Men: Shoes
> Trick is learning to walk in those f*ckers!


If there is > I'm not on the invite list. I assume there's a population somewhere mixed in here but since the Detroit area is not known for their fashion scene I would bet that there is no parade.
I found a template online for hooves (cut from material) so I am probably going to go for pleather glued to foam shoe covers...the "bent leg" look might be beyond my resources.
I have enough trouble walking after half a night at the party I go to...heels? I would be putng my horns drywall in no time.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Ferndale and royal oak Michigan has a lot gay parades. Try Noir leather too, all the weirdos and freaks shop there.


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Guys, I think he's made it pretty clear from several posts that he has ZERO interest in wearing high heels. It's not a "I can't find them" thing as more of a comfort and a "I don't want to get buzzed at the party and break my neck tripping while wearing high heels" kind of thing.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

DetroitGrass said:


> Ferndale and royal oak Michigan has a lot gay parades. Try Noir leather too, all the weirdos and freaks shop there.


Quite familiar with both, still not that motivated. If I were going to a big party with prizes I might consider going the extra mile but as it is my wife says my goat pants show too much package...add heels to that and she's going to start checking my e-mail. 

You got it 90% right Urshag, if someone were to give me that set of monster clogs I would probably use them but I am not going to the dungeons of Amsterdam in search of.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

It looks like the company went under but I am sure there is a similar product out but look at the demon or werewolf stilt from 
Creature Crates

These jumping stilts can be worn with really big feet. Good luck.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Why not just make a cover out of screen like in that video and just slide over boots or shoes or what ever you usually wear no high heels or some odd shoe thats not comfortable. Kinda like a sleeve for your foot wear that doesnt have a bottom.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

For the bent leg look you don't really need and special stilt or shoe....

you can use open cell foam or some other padding and build up the front of your thigh and the back of you calf to make it appear as though your legs are unnatural.

Blue - your leg
Red- goat leg shape and where to pad
Orange and purple - version 2 of padding with an added 2-4 inch rise under your foot
(you've mentioned being 6'3 so i don't think height is what you want, but the idea is there)










so you don't really need anything special to look like you have goat legs.....


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

the dogman said:


> For the bent leg look you don't really need and special stilt or shoe....
> 
> you can use open cell foam or some other padding and build up the front of your thigh and the back of you calf to make it appear as though your legs are unnatural.
> 
> ...


I planned on doing exactly that......untill I tried on my goat pants after sewing and realized I made them too tight, I can still do some padding behind my calves but the thighs are zero clearance.


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, If the padding is sculpted to look like muscle and the fur was glued tight to it, I think it would look good. Just be careful about just stuffing padding on the front of the thighs and the back of calves, or you could end up looking like Torgo from the worst movie ever made (seriously, this movie makes "Plan 9 From Outer Space" look like "Citizen Cane"!) "MANOS THE HANDS OF FATE"!!

YouTube - Torgo's Crazy Legs

You haven't lived till you've seen this on Mystery Science Theater 3000!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Urshag said:


> Well, If the padding is sculpted to look like muscle and the fur was glued tight to it, I think it would look good. Just be careful about just stuffing padding on the front of the thighs and the back of calves, or you could end up looking like Torgo from the worst movie ever made (seriously, this movie makes Plan 9 From Outer Space look like Citizen Cane!) MANOS THE HANDS OF FATE!!
> 
> You haven't lived till you've seen this on Mystery Science Theater 3000!


I *have* seen that on MST3000, it was so long ago I can't remember much but maybe that's a good thing. 
I think I'm pretty safely avoiding that look.


----------

